# Lichtbildausweis?



## Kerodos (16. August 2009)

Also ich hab da ein Problem ich komm aus Österreich und will auf die Gamescom (haben schon hotel und alles bestellt) bin aber erst 15 und hab noch keinen Schülerausweis oder einen sonstigen ausweis nur der Pass meiner Mutter und die Geburtsurkunde. aber wo kann ich mir einen Ausweis herholen. (Schüllerausweis fälschen mache ich nur im letzen Augenblick wenns keine andere Möglichkeit mehr gibt.) Pls kann mir einer helfen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2009)

wozu schülerausweis fälschen? o_O

wenn dun echten ausweis haben willst, warum dann den schülerausweis fälschen...?
und haste nicht ma n kinderpass?


----------



## Kerodos (16. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wozu schülerausweis fälschen? o_O
> 
> wenn dun echten ausweis haben willst, warum dann den schülerausweis fälschen...?
> und haste nicht ma n kinderpass?



nein ich hab ja keinen Ausweis und auf der Seite steht das ich einen Ausweis mit Lichtbild brauche


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2009)

Kerodos schrieb:


> nein ich hab ja keinen Ausweis und auf der Seite steht das ich einen Ausweis mit Lichtbild brauche


dann kannste nen normalen schülerausweis nehmen und da richtige daten reinschreiben und nicht fälschen?


----------



## Kerodos (16. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann kannste nen normalen schülerausweis nehmen und da richtige daten reinschreiben und nicht fälschen?



und von wo bekomm ich nen normalen schüllerausweis
ich wünschte ich hätte den Motoradschein gemacht


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2009)

Kerodos schrieb:


> und von wo bekomm ich nen normalen schüllerausweis


............................................________
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:”........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\
denk mal scharf nach


----------



## Kerodos (16. August 2009)

Nein ich weis wirklich nicht hab ja noch nie einen gehabt komm erst nächstes schuljahr in eine HTL


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Kerodos schrieb:


> und von wo bekomm ich nen normalen schüllerausweis


Ich rate mal quer rein:
Von der Schule? Einfach ins Sekretariat gehen und einen beantragen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. August 2009)

Brille, Schülerausweis gut und schön, nur sind zur Zeit noch Ferien. :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Brille, Schülerausweis gut und schön, nur sind zur Zeit noch Ferien. :>


und woher willste dann einen gefälschten bekommen? ausm internet ausdrucken?... -.-


----------



## Kerodos (16. August 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Brille, Schülerausweis gut und schön, nur sind zur Zeit noch Ferien. :>



genau es sind ferien also von der Schule wirds schwer


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2009)

Kerodos schrieb:


> genau es sind ferien also von der Schule wirds schwer


dann kannste auch den "gefälschten" schülerausweis eh vergessen, weil zumindest hier verwenden die spezielles papier, und ich weiss nich, wo du das herbekommen willst oder den schulstempel...


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Kerodos schrieb:


> genau es sind ferien also von der Schule wirds schwer


Dann hast du so gesehen die A... - Karte gezogen. Fälschen geht schlecht, vielleicht kommt ja deine Mama mit, dann kommst du auch so rein...


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fälschen geht schlecht [...]


nicht nur das, es wäre urkundenfälschung und verboten! ;O


----------



## Kerodos (16. August 2009)

das ist mit dem Fälschen ist nicht so schwer einfach auf dickes Papier doppelseitig drucken und ausfüllen (würde mich ja auch nicht älter machen) 
und woher bekommt man den Kinderausweis ich brauch nur nen Ausweis für die gamescom also für 5 tage ein bisschen was darf der Ausweis auch kosten


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nicht nur das, es wäre urkundenfälschung und verboten! ;O


Davon mal abgesehen, besserwisser!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. August 2009)

Wiki Auszug:


> Personalausweise können seit dem 1. November 2007 bereits ab der Geburt eines Kindes &#8211; also auch für Jugendliche unter 16 Jahren &#8211; beantragt werden. Hierzu wird die Geburtsurkunde beziehungsweise der bisherige Kinderausweis, Kinderreisepass oder Reisepass benötigt.
> 
> Bei Beantragung vor Vollen



Könntest also einen stink normalen Perso beantragen, und das du keinen Kinderausweis hat kann ich irgendwie nicht ganz glauben, deine Mutter schon danach gefragt?


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Kerodos schrieb:


> das ist mit dem Fälschen ist nicht so schwer einfach auf dickes Papier doppelseitig drucken und ausfüllen (würde mich ja auch nicht älter machen)
> und woher bekommt man den Kinderausweis ich brauch nur nen Ausweis für die gamescom also für 5 tage ein bisschen was darf der Ausweis auch kosten


Und woher bekommst du den Schulstempel?...


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Könntest also einen stink normalen Perso beantragen, und das du keinen Kinderausweis hat kann ich irgendwie nicht ganz glauben, deine Mutter schon danach gefragt?


1.gilt das auch für ösis? :>
2. joa kann ich iwie auch nicht ganz glauben
3. du kümmerst dich früh um sowas... ausweis dauert soweit ich weiss 2 wochen <.<


----------



## Kerodos (16. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann hast du so gesehen die A... - Karte gezogen. Fälschen geht schlecht, vielleicht kommt ja deine Mama mit, dann kommst du auch so rein...



ja meine mama kommt mit ^^
aber da steht das meine Karte ein Lichtbild braucht


----------



## Laz0rgun (16. August 2009)

Bei uns an der Schule kann man sogar den Stempel fälschen -.-


----------



## Kerodos (16. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1.gilt das auch für ösis? :>
> 2. joa kann ich iwie auch nicht ganz glauben
> 3. du kümmerst dich früh um sowas... ausweis dauert soweit ich weiss 2 wochen <.<



ja schon aber ein Auswei kostet zwischen 100 und 200 euro in Österreich -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2009)

Kerodos schrieb:


> ja schon aber ein Auswei kostet zwischen 100 und 200 euro in Österreich -.-


so what? ab 16 is ausweispflicht, d.h. du brauchst ihn eh, und jetzt ist dann doch ne ideale gelegenheit, das zu tun


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Kerodos schrieb:


> ja meine mama kommt mit ^^
> aber da steht das meine Karte ein Lichtbild braucht


Hm, wenn deine Mutter mitkommt sollte die dich doch ausweisen können oO
Aber naja, rund 4 Tage vor der gamescom damit anzukommen ist auch ein wenig hart...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. August 2009)

Ganz übersehn das er ein Ösi ist, das ist das ganze ein bisschen komplizierter da in Österreich keine Ausweispflicht besteht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ganz übersehn das er ein Ösi ist, das ist das ganze ein bisschen komplizierter da in Österreich keine Ausweispflicht besteht.


nicht? aso :<


----------



## Kerodos (16. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, wenn deine Mutter mitkommt sollte die dich doch ausweisen können oO
> Aber naja, rund 4 Tage vor der gamescom damit anzukommen ist auch ein wenig hart...



ja mit der Geburtsurkunde und in ihrem Pass steh ich auch drinn
ach wird schon schiefgehen (wörtlich gemeint ^^)
(aber leider ist da nirgends ein lichtbild von mir)


----------



## Meriane (16. August 2009)

Mach dir mal nicht so große Gedanken, ich denke nicht dass die dich vor der Tür stehen lassen nur weil du kein Foto hast


----------



## Tigerkatze (17. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> so what? ab 16 is ausweispflicht, d.h. du brauchst ihn eh, und jetzt ist dann doch ne ideale gelegenheit, das zu tun



Er ist aber erst 15 und kommt aus Österreich, ka, wie des da ist =)


----------



## Düstermond (17. August 2009)

Vielleicht einfach mal den Support von den Messeveranstaltern kontaktieren (Telefonisch, eMail).
Ich denke, du bist nicht der einzige minderjährige Österreicher der kommen wird und jeder Veranstalter wird wissen, dass du in Österreich keinen Lichtbildausweis hast mit deinem alter.

Wenn hier in Deutschland nach einem Lichtbildausweis verlangt wird, dann brauchst du ein Dokument mit deinem Namen und einem Bild von dir. Hast du sowas? Egal was es ist (Geburtsurkunde? Führerschein (Mofa)? Ne Busfahrkarte?)


----------



## Agyros (17. August 2009)

Soweit ich weiss, wird nen Lichbildausweis NUR für die Bändchen und die kostenlose Nutzung der Nahverkehrsmittel in Köln gebraucht.

Nen grünes Bändchen werden die Dir aber vermutlich auch so geben, wenn du denen eindeutig älter als 12 vorkommst *g*. Außerdem hab ich noch nie abgetrennte Bereiche für "ab12" gesehen ^^


----------



## Bluescreen07 (17. August 2009)

Kerodos schrieb:


> das ist mit dem Fälschen ist nicht so schwer einfach auf dickes Papier doppelseitig drucken und ausfüllen (würde mich ja auch nicht älter machen)
> und woher bekommt man den Kinderausweis ich brauch nur nen Ausweis für die gamescom also für 5 tage ein bisschen was darf der Ausweis auch kosten


Bisschen kurzfristig!

Probier es mal damit --> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Identitätsausweis keine Ahnung wie schnell man den bekommen kann.


----------



## Scrätcher (17. August 2009)

Natürlich kannst du Urkundenfälschung betreiben und innerhalb von 3 Tagen mit krimineller Energie beweisen das du ein Meister des Fälschungshandwerks bist.

Ich für meinen Teil würde einfach auf die Gemeinde gehen und nen Ausweis beantragen. Das geht zwar unter Umständen Wochen bis der kommt aber bis dahin gibts nen "Vorläufigen Ausweis" den du sofort mitnehmen oder einen Tag später kriegst. Also so läuft es zumindestens in Deutschland......


----------



## picollo0071 (17. August 2009)

Am Besten gehst du einen eigenen Reisepass beantragen. 
Hier steht was du dafür brauchst, und eigentlich alle sonstigen Infos.

http://www.help.gv.at/Content.Node/2/Seite.020100.html

Merk dir die Seite, wirst du vll noch für andere Dinge brauchen (Staatsbürgerschaftsnachweis, usw usw)


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## xandy (17. August 2009)

Reisepass?


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. August 2009)

Jaa haben wir auch gemacht ^^
bis es einen von uns erwischt hat ;D
der durfte dann 10 Sozialstunden machen, weil er von den Bullen im park beim Biertrinken erwischt wurde


----------



## Pente (17. August 2009)

Öhm es ist wohl weniger Hhilfreich hier irgendwem zum Fälschen von Dokumenten zu raten. Unterlasst derartige Postings bitte!

Entsprechende Postings wurden von mir entfernt.

An den TE: einfach Ausweis beantragen. Es gibt sogenannte "vorläufige Personalausweise" bzw auch "vorläufige Reisepässe". Die werden direkt an Ort und Stelle ausgestellt und sind gültig bis der normale Ausweis fertig und abholbereit ist.


----------



## Davatar (17. August 2009)

Kerodos schrieb:


> Also ich hab da ein Problem ich komm aus Österreich und will auf die Gamescom (haben schon hotel und alles bestellt) bin aber erst 15 und hab noch keinen Schülerausweis oder einen sonstigen ausweis nur der Pass meiner Mutter und die Geburtsurkunde. aber wo kann ich mir einen Ausweis herholen. (Schüllerausweis fälschen mache ich nur im letzen Augenblick wenns keine andere Möglichkeit mehr gibt.) Pls kann mir einer helfen.





Kerodos schrieb:


> nein ich hab ja keinen Ausweis und auf der Seite steht das ich einen Ausweis mit Lichtbild brauche


Pass = Ausweis
Stärker ausweisen als mit seinem Pass kann man sich nicht. Pässe werden überall auf der Welt akzeptiert und hundertprozentig auch auf der Gamescom, es sei denn da steht explizit was von Schülerausweis.

Oh ich seh grad Du hast nicht mal nen Pass o_O Ist das in Österreich normal? Naja geh einfach einen beantragen, den brauchst Du eh früher oder später noch und vorher gibts nen provisorischen Pass.


----------



## picollo0071 (17. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Oh ich seh grad Du hast nicht mal nen Pass o_O Ist das in Österreich normal?


Normal, was ist schon normal^^
Als Kind kann man in Österreich bei seiner Mutter im Pass eingetragen sein, womit man keine eigenen braucht. Wenn man dann keine eigenen beantragt, hat man keinen.
Großteils bekommt man aber seinen eigenen Pass irgendwann im Kindesalter, wenn man mal in Urlaub fährt oder so.


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Düstermond (17. August 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> An den TE: einfach Ausweis beantragen. Es gibt sogenannte "vorläufige Personalausweise" bzw auch "vorläufige Reisepässe". Die werden direkt an Ort und Stelle ausgestellt und sind gültig bis der normale Ausweis fertig und abholbereit ist.



Gibts die bei euch in Österreich mit Bild? Ich weiss nur, dass hier die vorläufigen Ausweise ohne Bild sind. (Hab gerade selber einen, weil der Perso abgelaufen ist.)


----------



## picollo0071 (17. August 2009)

kA ob die Vorläufigen mit Bild sind...
Aber gültig müssten sie sein. Ob eines drauf ist, oder nicht


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Pente (17. August 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> kA ob die Vorläufigen mit Bild sind...
> Aber gültig müssten sie sein. Ob eines drauf ist, oder nicht
> 
> 
> Mfg Gabriel


Sind mit Lichtbild. Hab erst vor kurzem einen neuen Perso beantragt und hab da auch einen vorläufigen mit Lichtbild bekommen. Ohne Lichtbild wäre es in Deutschland kein gültiges Ausweisdokument, egal ob vorläufig oder nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch ein Bild dazu wie in Deutschland ein vorläufiger Perso aussieht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. August 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ERIKA MUSTERMANN \o/


----------

